# Carmel Bach Festival



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

For those members whose refinement includes classical music,
I highly recommend the Carmel Bach Festival. About two hours
south of San Francisco,where the marine climate keeps it
comfortable, the Festival presents performances without
peer on the West Coast. Beautiful Carmel also offers
great dining, great golf (Pebble Beach), and great shopping
(not especially for men). Last night we attended an Open Rehearsal
(free) of Haydn's " Creation". It was fascinating to watch
Maestro Bruno Weill guide the musicians with charm and a wry
sense of humor. We'll be retuning this season.


----------



## Jae iLL (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't really enjoy classical music, but I like Carmel. I'm from Seaside, and we used to go over to their part of the coast to have bonfires and things.


----------

